# Triple Start Tap and Die



## Bruce markwardt (Oct 23, 2013)

Does anyone know of a retailer that has, or plans to have, a 12mm triple start tap and die available?  I know that Silver Pen Parts had them, but they have been sold out for a while.


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 23, 2013)

someone had some taps and dies for sale here recently...you might check the classifieds.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Oct 23, 2013)

I saw them but they were sold.


----------



## chrisk (Oct 23, 2013)

Haven't seen they were out of stock at silverpenparts. Some time ago Indypendance had them too.


----------



## mredburn (Oct 29, 2013)

Updated the website, they are in stock.  My apologies I have been busy and thought I had already done it.


----------



## Bruce markwardt (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks!  I will place an order shortly --- waiting for payday!

Bruce


----------

